# I'd like to borrow some aero wheels in Lancashire.



## Globalti (13 May 2017)

For a few days just out of curiosity to see whether they make a difference at my kinds of speeds. Would look after them as my own and undertake to repair or replace if damaged. Lancashire or Manchester.


----------



## S-Express (13 May 2017)

How aero? 

'Aero' wheels come in many shapes and sizes. And the effects of each are going to be potentially different (assuming you notice any difference at all, that is)..


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 May 2017)

Be careful what you wish for, if it's big deep rims your after ( 60mm and over ) they can act like a spinnaker in a cross wind.


----------



## Joffey (13 May 2017)

Just buy some - you can never have enough bike stuff!!!


----------



## Globalti (13 May 2017)

I did try some very briefly on a test bike a few years ago and found them alarming when passing field gates but I just want to see whether they really do make a difference to my best bike. Something like 50mm would do.


----------



## Sharky (13 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Be careful what you wish for, if it's big deep rims your after ( 60mm and over ) they can act like a spinnaker in a cross wind.


Would agree. Treated myself to a front tri spoke this season and the first event I rode had a strong cross wind. Had to fight the wind to keep a straight line and probably went slower than usual. But on a good day .....


----------



## gareth01244 (13 May 2017)

Mavic offer a scheme called RIB which stands for ride in believe. Basically you go on Mavic site and find your local dealer thats participating and they will set you up with a set for you to trial. So you could try out their top end cosmic pro carbon sl wheelset for free.
Evans cycles have stores that are participating and so there is bound to be one near to you


----------



## gareth01244 (13 May 2017)

https://www.mavic.com/en-gb/riding-is-believing


----------



## Kestevan (15 May 2017)

Full Gas bikes at Fox Valley (http://fullgasbikes.co.uk/) do a wheel rental service.

Not Lancashire (thank god), but not too far away.


----------



## Globalti (16 May 2017)

Thanks for the recommendation but Sheffield is a bit of a schlep just to test some wheels.

Having said that though, we are driving across to York on Sunday for the Cyclist magazine track day. York is a bit more straightforward for us though, straight east along the A59.


----------



## amasidlover (16 May 2017)

In principle I've got some 50mm Bontragers that you could borrow, however, we're in South Manchester (Gatley) and I'm not around for the next 3 weekends. PM me if you're still interested.


----------



## Welsh wheels (16 May 2017)

You could always buy some and if you don't like them, sell them. There are always people selling second-hand wheels.


----------



## Globalti (17 May 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions especially @amasidlover for that kind offer. From the link above to Mavic I see that our nearest Mavic test centre is a shop we know about 5 miles away in Clitheroe so we'll try them first.


----------

